
A make-like build utility based on Lua - waruqi
https://github.com/tboox/xmake
======
bungle
How would you compare it with Tup
([http://gittup.org/tup/](http://gittup.org/tup/))?

~~~
waruqi
You can try it to know the difference between them.

------
waruqi
xmake is a make-like build utility based on lua.

The project focuses on making development and building easier and provides
many features (.e.g package, install, plugin, macro, action, option, task
...), so that any developer can quickly pick it up and enjoy the productivity
boost when developing and building project.

